# Short (Flare) Protocol Experiences



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone just wanted to pick your brains 

I'm due to start short protocol beginning of December.  This will be my first go at IVF, and although I've been able to pick up a lot from people's long protocol experiences, I just wondered if there was anyone out there who has had the short protocol, and how it felt.  I'll be taking 450iu Menopur and 5.5ml Buserelin a day.  With this amount of drugs I'm expecting bad side effects, but don't know how bad they'll be!  

Would really appreciate anyone getting in touch and telling me anything  that would be really helpful to know.

Thanks everyone!!
Babsxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi babs

Whilst I wasn't successful with my SP, I can tell you that I took 450 Menopur and did not feel one bit different to normal! they are a  breeze to take in my view. Did not take Buserelin so can not help there - sorry! 

Good Luck with it 

Lukey

xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Babs
I'm stimming fod SP at the moment on 400iu of puregon the nurse laughed when giving me the drugs as we couldn't get them all in the bag!! Seems ok so far but ovaries hurting a bit (hoping this is a good sign),,,, first scan tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed for me!
take care.I did an icsi in July and it really isn't as bad as you imagine. Lets hope we get our BFP's.
sugary
xxxx.


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Babs

I'm currently on day 7 of a short protocol cycle, I'm on 300iu of Gonal F and 0.2mls of Buserelin a day, I've had a headache from the Buserelin twice this week and my ovaries are throbbing, but apart from that I feel fine!   I've done two previous long protocol cycles before and felt really poorly so give me the short protocol any time!!   5.5mls of Buserelin sounds alot of DR drug? Tips for short protocol ......

Keep your tummy warm with a hot water bottle so you can grow your eggies! (but not during TWW)
Drink loads of water, I mean loads at least 2-3 litres!!  
Positive thinking is a must, tell yourself its going to work  
Some girls say eat loads of protein, I haven't but some swear by it!
Relax and take it easy if you can, I've been signed off work by my lovely doctor!
No caffeine/alcohol
If you can do acupuncture it can really help, I know not everyone can do it but if you search on this site some good results can be found?

 Babs, if you want to ask more questions PM me?

Willow
xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone
so sorry it's taken me so long to reply, been away with work unexpectedly.  Thank you so much for all your replies, really helpful to know how things are/have been for you.  

Willow,you're right, only taking 0.5ml Buserilin a day (hope I get things right on the day!!!).  

Off caffeine, don't drink alcohol (gives me upset tum anyway), and going to go to acupuncturist I've been to before.  2-3 litres of water!!  Good grief, will have to make sure I'm close to a loo!!  Really hope things go well with you, will have everything crossed for you. 

Sugary, thanks so much for your best wishes, really hope things are going well with your cycle.  Having all my drugs delivered this Friday so goodness knows how big a bag it'll be! 

Lukey, thanks for replying, good to know that you felt ok with the Menopur! So sorry it didn't work out for you, really hope that things get better for you in the future... 

Good luck to everyone, would love to know how things go for you,
take care,
Babsx


----------

